# Moots Psychlo-X is done.



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

Well it took forever, a little over 6 months, but its done. 
Couple things of note: buy your chris king headset and hubs at the same time from the same batch of anodizing. My hubs are much darker than the headset, but I can't do much about that. Vredestein Premiato's: don't buy the 700 x 30, these are way small and next to my Michelin Muds of the same size look down right puny. I've got a set of the 34mm premiatos on the way to replace these. 
The SRAM Force stuff was way easy to work with, I'm impressed so far, although the smaller hoods take some getting used too. I put FSA chainrings on a SRAM Force compact crankset for better cross gearing. A plus is the weight, I wasn't really trying to weight weenie this bike but it's sick light, 16lbs without pedals. I still have to dial in the fit, but I'm quite pleased. Wheels are from Ergott, Velocity Aerohead OC, Pink alum nipples, Sapim Laser spokes, the hubs are obvious. 
The last pic is of my favorite weld, the cap on the monostay.


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

Very cool, what is the size of your frame? 52cm?


----------



## SlothCX (Apr 2, 2007)

*thanks*

for posting it. nice.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Its a size 50cm*



jtcastillo said:


> Very cool, what is the size of your frame? 52cm?


With a 52.5cm top tube. I'll like it better with some bigger tiyas.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wow. 

That's all I can muster.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Worth waiting for, p&sv--the hubs are darker but I gotta say I like the look a lot, adds just the right amount of color, nicely done

b21


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*About*

time P&SV....I mean it's a sweet ride...very gorgeous...but Terry's built like what...four bikes since you bought this...and Barry and TMB aren't far behind....

/Really sweet ride...hope she takes to the grass and mud as nicely as she looks like she will.

//Bastid-----TWO moots........there oughta be law.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Ouch!! Man you're tough!!*



physasst said:


> time P&SV....I mean it's a sweet ride...very gorgeous...but Terry's built like what...four bikes since you bought this...and Barry and TMB aren't far behind....
> 
> /Really sweet ride...hope she takes to the grass and mud as nicely as she looks like she will.
> 
> //Bastid-----TWO moots........there oughta be law.


Um, did I miss the pix of your built up Merckx?  

and for the record, I have built one complete (Serotta), one almost (Strong S&S, will be done asa I get to AZ), and one started (Merckx MXL). That hardly puts me into the same category as TooMany or Terry, so if you are going to rag on our guy P&SV, keep my name out of it!!! 

b21


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The Moots Industrial look is not my cup of tea...........

But that is very nicely done.

What brakes are they?

Great job, now go enjoy that puppy.

Len


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Phys*



barry1021 said:


> Um, did I miss the pix of your built up Merckx?
> 
> and for the record, I have built one complete (Serotta), one almost (Strong S&S, will be done asa I get to AZ), and one started (Merckx MXL). That hardly puts me into the same category as TooMany or Terry, so if you are going to rag on our guy P&SV, keep my name out of it!!!
> 
> b21


Is relentless isnt' he? Always condemned for my lack of wallet.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hey*



Phat&SlowVelo said:


> Is relentless isnt' he? Always condemned for my lack of wallet.



my wallets lacking too....LOL..why do you think the Merckx isn't done yet..and Barry, my apologies....shouldn't have included you with those other two that shall not be named. LOL. I'll post some pics tonight of the several pieces of the old quill that had a hard time giving up it's home in the Merckx HT....


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Len*



Len J said:


> The Moots Industrial look is not my cup of tea...........
> 
> But that is very nicely done.
> 
> ...


the brakes are Pauls, the straddle carriers are moon units, and I found them to be fussy compared to the stock carriers I've used on my other bikes. 
You'll enjoy the Zank Len, it's lugged and its gonna have paint.  Should see it around mid July.
Mike and I have both put input into a joint paint scheme, it's gonna be cool.  
Course I'll take all kinds of heat for not building it fast enough.....


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

This is one of them thar Josh and Bill bikes right?


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Sweet PSV, congrats on the Ti crosser! I've got the same fork on my Strong. I'd be interested in how you like it compared to other forks you ride. It's my size too, maybe a cm short on the TT. So, if you need to part with one of your steel crossers(the IF maybe? 'cause I know you won't let the steel Strong go) to make way for the upcoming Zank I'd be happy to provide my shipping address. 

singlecross


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Fantastic bike!*

P&SV!

Very very nice.... it looks too good for mud.  

Joe


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*The neo-retro's?*



Phat&SlowVelo said:


> the brakes are Pauls, the straddle carriers are moon units, and I found them to be fussy compared to the stock carriers I've used on my other bikes.
> You'll enjoy the Zank Len, it's lugged and its gonna have paint.  Should see it around mid July.
> Mike and I have both put input into a joint paint scheme, it's gonna be cool.
> Course I'll take all kinds of heat for not building it fast enough.....


I like them.

Did I miss something...you're getting a Zank? Way cool?

What's the paint scheme?

Len


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Zank*



Len J said:


> I like them.
> 
> Did I miss something...you're getting a Zank? Way cool?
> 
> ...


Yep, my turn comes up in June.  
and you'll just have to wait to see the paint scheme, but its definately a Phat/Zank collaboration. I hope it turns out as cool as I think it will.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Close*



KonaMan said:


> This is one of them thar Josh and Bill bikes right?


This frame actually belonged to Sam, Bills wife.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*I could never*



singlecross said:


> Sweet PSV, congrats on the Ti crosser! I've got the same fork on my Strong. I'd be interested in how you like it compared to other forks you ride. It's my size too, maybe a cm short on the TT. So, if you need to part with one of your steel crossers(the IF maybe? 'cause I know you won't let the steel Strong go) to make way for the upcoming Zank I'd be happy to provide my shipping address.
> 
> singlecross


Part with the IF or the Strong, but if your ever in PDX I'll let you take a spin on them.  
I was practicing my remounts yesterday and took a hard fall, fortunately my IF wasn't hurt.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*thanks*



santosjep said:


> P&SV!
> 
> Very very nice.... it looks too good for mud.
> 
> Joe


Santos, but there's no such thing as a crosser too good for the mud!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Phat,

Very nice indeed.

I have, in spite of the stories, been a very good boy this year.

I have bought one MTB. A Lisa HT in electric pink for my eldest daughter.

I, myself, have been bike deprived. Unless you count the Guerciotti that is winging its way to me  

I am hoping I may soon have y greedy itts on a MAX tubed beastie ad I am really trying to decide whether or not to order a bike from Signor Pegoretti - I am teetering.

I am also really out of room for the little darlings.

Enjoy that bike, if my back gets sorted out here soon I will drive south and go riding with you in the mud!!


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

very, very sweet build. It all makes sense, which is the way it should be for cross. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*well, not quite.*



zank said:


> very, very sweet build. It all makes sense, which is the way it should be for cross. :thumbsup:


It was never really my intent to race it, although I might at somepoint just for fun. It will see alot of commuting and exploring.
I'm having a Zank built to race.  
If it was a racer it would have tubbies, and closer ratio chainrings, like a 36/46 instead of a 34/48. Or better yet a 1 X 10 with a 38 up front and a SRAM 11/26 in the rear. By the way Mike I was practing my remounts yesterday, and went down hard, man am I sore. The things we go through for cross.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a nice scar on my left shin for the very same reason. Nice bike and nice build. I'm like Len; not a fan of the industrial Ti look, but you did a nice job. One of these weeks I'll get around to building my Empella. I'm thinking of using a Sram 11x26 w/ a 38t, too. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*And why pray tell*



toomanybikes said:


> Phat,
> 
> Very nice indeed.
> 
> ...


would the Guerciotti not count?? Some cosmic rule giving it an exemption?? Did i miss the memo??  

b21


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> would the Guerciotti not count?? Some cosmic rule giving it an exemption?? Did i miss the memo??
> 
> b21



Guerciotti??

What Guerciotti??

I like Guerciotti's, always have. I would like to have one of those ..................................


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Guerciotti??
> 
> What Guerciotti??
> 
> I like Guerciotti's, always have. I would like to have one of those ..................................



Uh huh...don't mess with those italians....you'll wake up with a stallion head in your bed.....


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*That was funny Barry*



toomanybikes said:


> Guerciotti??
> 
> What Guerciotti??
> 
> I like Guerciotti's, always have. I would like to have one of those ..................................


cracked up I did.  
Yup, TMB is a gettin one of dem dare Guerciotti's. Problem is there ain't no canti bosses on it.  
TMB needs to give that Curtlo some company, it's the lone crosser, surrounded by roadies. Them road bikes all tease it, poor Curtlo. If only it had a friend...... :biggrin5:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Yes of the three of us*



Phat&SlowVelo said:


> cracked up I did.
> Yup, TMB is a gettin one of dem dare Guerciotti's. Problem is there ain't no canti bosses on it.
> TMB needs to give that Curtlo some company, it's the lone crosser, surrounded by roadies. Them road bikes all tease it, poor Curtlo. If only it had a friend...... :biggrin5:


66.6667% of us have a Moots Cross. Someone needs to get with the program!!!

b21


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet bike, very tastefully built up!

Question: Cool stem, what is it? Ritchey?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> 66.6667% of us have a Moots Cross. Someone needs to get with the program!!!
> 
> b21


Ummm, no the percentage is really 60%, because actually it's three out of the.....wait for it



































four of us....LOL..

TMB-no
Phys-no
Barry-yes
Terry-yes
P&SV-yes


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

I like it. Very close to my size too. The welds look cleaner and tighter than my Serotta. What crank arm length are you running?


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*Cranks*



lml1x said:


> I like it. Very close to my size too. The welds look cleaner and tighter than my Serotta. What crank arm length are you running?


Are 172.5. And you just can't beat Moots for welds, IMHO.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*thanks*



Kung Fu Felice said:


> Sweet bike, very tastefully built up!
> 
> Question: Cool stem, what is it? Ritchey?


Stem is the Ritchey WCS 4 Axis.


----------

